

Invention Secrecy Act - bparsons
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Invention_Secrecy_Act

======
oakwhiz
If you're a US citizen with an invention, and the US government wants to take
your invention for their own exclusive purposes, they are explicitly allowed
to do so. Even though the patent is still yours, you cannot reveal any details
surrounding it due to the secrecy order, which means that you effectively
cannot actually implement or build the invention described within the patent,
because if anyone other than you were to somehow possess or observe it, you
would be in violation of the patent secrecy order. The one exception to this
is if you assist in building the invention for a person or entity explicitly
authorized by the US government. Essentially, if you want to profit from an
invention in such a situation, you would have to be hired by the US
government.

